# Discounted kayak gear, SUP gear, fishing...



## nlove (Mar 6, 2007)

There are few good deals on the clymb:
http://vnlink.co/Sd9Nwst


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

nlove said:


> There are few good deals on the clymb:
> http://vnlink.co/Sd9Nwst


And thanks for giving us the referral link rather than the link directly to the deals  Which is kind weird since I'm also a clymb member and it still doesn't redirect me.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

ironmanbldr said:


> And thanks for giving us the referral link rather than the link directly to the deals  Which is kind weird since I'm also a clymb member and it still doesn't redirect me.


Same thing....shut it down when I got there. Clever.


----------



## nlove (Mar 6, 2007)

*For the members*

The Clymb | The Gear You Need. Up To 70% Below Retail.™


----------



## thaGoat (May 30, 2011)

If you go throw ActiveJunky.com, you'll get an additional 10% back.
The Clymb Coupons: Get coupon codes, promo codes & cash back


----------

